# long term DIY seatpost shims??



## qtip (Jan 12, 2004)

I recently purchased a post/shim on ebay and found out that the ebay ad was not correct....it said that the post was 26.6 w/ a shim for 27.2...I couldn't fit the post in my KM. I'd like to use the post in my KM, but don't want to damage the frame. I've used aluminum cans in the past, but is there a better, more solid, long term way to shim 0.6mm? I can't find a shim that small. 

What about 0.4mm...I've got a 26.8 dean ti post I'd love to throw in the KM.

KM takes a 27.2 post.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*qbp has them*

i used a qbp brand shim to fit a 27.2 ti am classic into my 30.9 spec m2 hardtail. that worked fin for a couple three years 'til i bent the am classic and switched to a 27.2 control tech, which is still in use today (by a friend who now has my old bike). so, it's worked out for nine years now.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

The following companies offer seatpost shims. 26.8-27.2mm should be fairly easy to locate... as opposed to 30.0-27.2mm.  

Tamer
USE
QBP (Problem Solvers)
Wheels Manufacturing
Cane Creek


----------



## qtip (Jan 12, 2004)

*thanks Al*

I thought the guy at the LBS was wrong when he said he didn't think they made shims that small.


----------



## jw25 (Jan 21, 2004)

qtip said:


> I thought the guy at the LBS was wrong when he said he didn't think they made shims that small.


Actually, shims that small are hard to find - it's only .4mm, after all. The one I found was also pricey - about $30, I think.
I've read that soda-can metal is around .2mm thick, so 2 wraps would do the job.
I was in the same situation last year - I had a 26.8 Tamer post, and a 27.2 frame, but ended up selling the post before I could try it with a shim.
Jon


----------



## 03bart (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here's one.*



qtip said:


> I recently purchased a post/shim on ebay and found out that the ebay ad was not correct....
> ...
> What about 0.4mm...I've got a 26.8 dean ti post I'd love to throw in the KM.
> KM takes a 27.2 post.


Check these out. Same distributor as for the White Brothers forks.
http://www.tamerusa.com/Sizers.htm

B


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

jw25 said:


> Actually, shims that small are hard to find - it's only .4mm, after all. The one I found was also pricey - about $30, I think.


I stand corrected.... that is awfully thin and I can't find one online (in my 2 minute search)... I do have a 25.4 to 26.0 handlebar shim (.6mm) and it is awfully thin.



> I've read that soda-can metal is around .2mm thick, so 2 wraps would do the job.
> I was in the same situation last year - I had a 26.8 Tamer post, and a 27.2 frame, but ended up selling the post before I could try it with a shim.


If the can is .2mm thick, that would be *one* wrap.... when it encircles the post, it .2mm on each side... equaling .4mm. It might work - just don't plan on adjusting your seatpost regularly.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Pop can seems to work long-term*



aosty said:


> I stand corrected.... that is awfully thin and I can't find one online (in my 2 minute search)... I do have a 25.4 to 26.0 handlebar shim (.6mm) and it is awfully thin.
> 
> If the can is .2mm thick, that would be *one* wrap.... when it encircles the post, it .2mm on each side... equaling .4mm. It might work - just don't plan on adjusting your seatpost regularly.


Last year when I built up my KHSS I used a fragment of a Mountain Dew can (what else?) to shim my 26.8 Thudbuster seatpost into the bike's 27.0 seat tube. Rode it hundreds of miles, no problem, never slipped. Took about half a wrap, come to think of it.

Then in October I built up my KM, which has a 27.2 tube, using the same seatpost. Took most of a wrap to shim it up right, so I think the above post regarding that issue is probably about right. Just passed the 400 mile mark last weekend and it hasn't slipped yet.


----------

